# Most important Grocery Store Item



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

SHTF happens, Local grocery store has been closed a few days but reopens with a $75 limit and you feel that it is safe to go. 
What is the 1st thing you go for? Then what is the second item? Than answer will depend on your current level of preparation. Two items only.

potatoes, can be eaten, store fairly well, used to grow more potatoes.

chocolate, general moral booster for everybody and improves my mental stability since she won't be going through chocolate withdrawal.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

whiskey, beer, wine, repeat until money or stock is gone


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Anything fresh.....I like fresh food.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Parmesan and Romano cheese.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

No desire or need to go to the grocery store if SHTF tomorrow.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

something to flavor treated/boiled water...... and.... an never have too much salt..


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Any and all processed meat products: pepperoni, salami, balogna, jerky, bacon, . . . I don't think it's possible to have too much meat, . . . protein / energy / stamina, etc.

Second would be self rising bread making stuff: bisquick, pancake/waffle mix, cake mixes. While not technically bread, . . . makes a good substitute if that's all you got. 

I'm actually fairly well stocked with both, . . . but if I'm getting a free spin on the food meter, . . . that is where I'd put my chips.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> SHTF happens, Local grocery store has been closed a few days but reopens with a $75 limit and *you feel that it is safe to go*.
> Two items only.
> 
> .


Only if i really really really felt safe and I was carrying and it was not to crowded and things seemed really calm

mason jars and lids

vegetable seeds

I do not NEED them.. but would like more


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We have plenty of stored food, so:
1) biggest frozen turkey I can find,
2) quarter wheel of cheddar.
That should come in under $75.00. Now fire up the barbie!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

milk,, can meat .


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Anything canned, processed meats, salt, chocolate, or candy, potatoes,any 2 in order stated


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

$75 worth of brown rice, and canned black beans.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry I just reread the OP "Most important Grocery Store Item "

*toilet paper*


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

tooooo many "what if's" and "depends" to give a decent answer ....

mostly likely go down there with 4-5 LP tank empties and see if the exchange cage has any "fulls" left ...


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Dried Beans...Powdered milk....Nuts...anything protein that will last a long long time to supplement the stores you have.....Bring the wife and have her shop separate and your up to 150$...have her buy freeze dried fruits...dried fruits....Tang and any other vitamin c enriched powder ...buy stuff that lasts years on its own!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> tooooo many "what if's" and "depends" to give a decent answer ....
> 
> mostly likely go down there with 4-5 LP tank empties and see if the exchange cage has any "fulls" left ...


I have 2000 pounds of propane in a large tank out back.....22 of the 20 pounder's and no empties 8 of the 100 pounders in my storage building.......why would you not refill the day after they run out of a tank? I have multiple hoses and T's that fit lanterns and cookstoves....I have Natural gas heating without power

If I decide to bug out 30 to 45 minutes down the road I have thousands of tons of coal to heat with and cook with and an unlimited supply of firewood!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SGT E said:


> I have 2000 pounds of propane in a large tank out back.....22 of the 20 pounder's and no empties 8 of the 100 pounders in my storage building.......why would you not refill the day after they run out?


the majority of the US gas users are piped natural gas - propane tanks non zoned .... alternative is the 20lbers - always plenty of used tanks around besides the regular LP storage ....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

For those of you who said TP, salt, or rice/beans you aren't stocked up to what you feel is a semi- safe point yet. And what is the point of propane when you already have a ton of it? If you are that big into propane just have the local propane company set you a 250 gallon tank (1500 lbs of fuel) for $38 a year in tank rental and be done with it..

Fresh vegetables I can fully agree with.

What is truly worth your last minute small grocery run?

Considering that daily showers may be out how about a little athletes foot cream?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SGT E said:


> I have 2000 pounds of propane in a large tank out back.....22 of the 20 pounder's and no empties 8 of the 100 pounders in my storage building.......why would you not refill the day after they run out of a tank? I have multiple hoses and T's that fit lanterns and cookstoves....I have Natural gas heating without power
> 
> If I decide to bug out 30 to 45 minutes down the road I have thousands of tons of coal to heat with and cook with and an unlimited supply of firewood!


empties are available for $1-$2 each - Why wouldn't you have more empties available?

details of my propane storage plan is confidential ....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'd spend it all on cigarettes. Then flip them for double my investment when the smokers get desperate. That or TP.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I remember the potatoes patch from my childhood. We'd dig up small ones in the summer/early fall as needed, harvest them late fall and store them in the shop. In the spring we'd cut up the ones we didn't eat and use them to replant the field. Many memories of getting yelled at to pick them up fast and killing potato bugs in the summer.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Oatmeal, rice, beans, canned anything, powdered milk, bleach, salt, sugar, raw stuff like flour.... All the stuff I buy now.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Spices, Salt, and Sugar. As much as $75 can buy.

Once gone, the only way to produce is to grow sugar cane or sugar beets, herbs and spice plants, and evaporate saltwater. All labor intensive and necessary for long term survival. Buying up front allows for adequate time to plan for long term production.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

$75 isn't worth even going in my opinion. Can't hardly buy anything for that anymore. However, if everyone else is doing it then I would too just to fit into the crowd and not advertise that I don't lack in anything bought from a store. If you don't go people may notice and start thinking you have enough to share. 

I would by as much candy as I could, I'm thinking a whole bag of it for $75 since it too is expensive. Candy doesn't do a bit of good for us, but it is also something I would never stock up on either.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I fear that if stores only open once in awhile, depending on the situation of course, inflation would probably be pretty influential on what anybody would be able to buy, it could very well be that $75.00 would only buy 5lbs of potatoes, hypothetically speaking of course, money it's self may be worthless, bartering comes into play....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The $75 requirement is for 2 reasons. 
1st, the stores having been closed a few days before reopening probably will limit to prevent people from hoarding.
2nd, Trying to focus on the 1 or 2 most important thing here so small $75 budget.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Anything I can still find,after I sweep some sheeple out of the way.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> The $75 requirement is for 2 reasons.
> 1st, the stores having been closed a few days before reopening probably will limit to prevent people from hoarding.
> 2nd, Trying to focus on the 1 or 2 most important thing here so small $75 budget.


If you don't have "the most important thing" that $75 can buy already, you are screwed. It wont do you any good at this point so buy $75 worth of the drug of your choice, sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I think it was more of an "if your house was on fire what 3 things would you grab" exercise.. most of us probably need nothing but if we had a chance to grab "more" of a last second item what would we choose? I said drink mix and salt.. because I feel I will use a lot of each.. not that I don't have a bunch already... most of us wouldn't be out in such a situation.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Coffee filters to supplement water filtering, TP, honey, some fresh fruits and veggies, multi-vitamins, then booze or cigarettes for bartering purposes


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

More John Wayne t.p. rough and tough and takes no sh#t.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Two items is tough, but I would have to say salt and those chicken flavor cubes, but truthfully if SHTF and I take my dump truck to town to grab what I could I truthfully am not going to be following the rules of civility, because when it comes down to it I will make sure that my group of people survive. If that means looting gun stores, looting Wal-Mart I will, and as we can all agree on a confrontation is the last thing we want, but if a few people are in the way of me providing for my fiance and my group, I am certainly not going to hand my stuff over. Because it'll be a cold day in hell if a bullet is what stops me from stopping someone from standing in my way.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Grinch said:


> Two items is tough, but I would have to say salt and those chicken flavor cubes, but truthfully if SHTF and I take my dump truck to town to grab what I could I truthfully am not going to be following the rules of civility, because when it comes down to it I will make sure that my group of people survive. If that means looting gun stores, looting Wal-Mart I will, and as we can all agree on a confrontation is the last thing we want, but if a few people are in the way of me providing for my fiance and my group, I am certainly not going to hand my stuff over. Because it'll be a cold day in hell if a bullet is what stops me from stopping someone from standing in my way.


and this is why most of us would choose to stay home.........


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I am thinking the general public will clear out bottled water. Anyone agree or disagree? I think the average person will immediately go for the bottled water, I am talking non preppers.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

mcangus said:


> I am thinking the general public will clear out bottled water. Anyone agree or disagree? I think the average person will immediately go for the bottled water, I am talking non preppers.


may depend on if it is still coming out of the tap..... some may go for the big screen tv's


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> and this is why most of us would choose to stay home.........


Well I won't lie here I don't have everything I need, if it takes a little sign of aggression and the neon lights to say _back off_ I'm fine with that. I mean not for nothing here but the way I read your reply is in a negative way, I mean if SHTF and your bluff is called well what's really gonna happen ? We can't always just run from everyone, I mean sooner or later no matter how remote you are you're going to encounter someone, I mean eventually we'll all need to venture away from our homesteads for one reason or another.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

If the SHTF for real, I'm going to take over the grocery store and have what I want. Who's going to join me?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Me, I would not hit the grocery store, but the equivalent of a tractor supply store.
I would be getting 50 pound bags of seeds and more canning jar supplies.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> However, if everyone else is doing it then I would too just to fit into the crowd and not advertise that I don't lack in anything bought from a store. If you don't go people may notice and start thinking you have enough to share.


This is the truth. By not going you are stating loud and clear you have plenty. That will make you a target.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I spent 80 dollars on bottled water about 6 months ago to see how long this could last me. The local store had cases on sale for cheap so I bought 24 cases of them for this amount. It lasted 2 people about a month and a half. 

I would buy water and as much of it as I could.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Grinch said:


> Well I won't lie here I don't have everything I need, if it takes a little sign of aggression and the neon lights to say _back off_ I'm fine with that. I mean not for nothing here but the way I read your reply is in a negative way, I mean if SHTF and your bluff is called well what's really gonna happen ? We can't always just run from everyone, I mean sooner or later no matter how remote you are you're going to encounter someone, I mean eventually we'll all need to venture away from our homesteads for one reason or another.


Just keep in mind that not everyone that you meet outside your group is going to be bad, I don't think that shooting first and asking questions later is the way back to a civilized society, I think a defensive posture is a more positive approach, just to dash and grab and force ably take from others is wrong, you might try bartering first, if it turns into a free for all, then all civility is lost. Of course every situation is different, my opinion here is a general one.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Grinch said:


> Two items is tough, but I would have to say salt and those chicken flavor cubes, but truthfully if SHTF and I take my dump truck to town to grab what I could I truthfully am not going to be following the rules of civility, because when it comes down to it I will make sure that my group of people survive. If that means looting gun stores, looting Wal-Mart I will, and as we can all agree on a confrontation is the last thing we want, but if a few people are in the way of me providing for my fiance and my group, I am certainly not going to hand my stuff over. Because it'll be a cold day in hell if a bullet is what stops me from stopping someone from standing in my way.


reading your response I think there's an obvious omittance - you'll also raid your neighbors - you just didn't want to openly admit that your looting wouldn't end with the commercial store strip ....

the prime reason for prepping is stand apart from the desperate sheeple and corrupt part of society that'll be out looting and killing ....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Grinch said:


> Well I won't lie here I don't have everything I need, if it takes a little sign of aggression and the neon lights to say _back off_ I'm fine with that. I mean not for nothing here but the way I read your reply is in a negative way, I mean if SHTF and your bluff is called well what's really gonna happen ? We can't always just run from everyone, I mean sooner or later no matter how remote you are you're going to encounter someone, I mean eventually we'll all need to venture away from our homesteads for one reason or another.


I didn't say I would run from anyone.. but if the topic was about going into a store and purchasing items along with everyone (obviously power is still on and there is some resemblance of order) and you and others start looting and shooting, why would anyone venture out into that willingly and risk their safety for last minute items they already have? thus we would likely stay home and protect what we have until you and your minions come looting our houses next...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I didn't say I would run from anyone.. but if the topic was about going into a store and purchasing items along with everyone (obviously power is still on and there is some resemblance of order) and you and others start looting and shooting, why would anyone venture out into that willingly and risk their safety for last minute items they already have? thus we would likely stay home and protect what we have until you and your minions come looting our houses next...


I have VERY bad news for the one's with a mindset to loot their way to survival - the store is GONE .... I highly doubt that the initial SHTF will go BANG - more likely it'll drag on days if not weeks and even months .... the people with resources to BUY the merchandise will have cleaned out the stores LONG before looting is even considered .... the supply channel could even survive long enough for a few shelf re-stockings .... but previous incidents have shown what a mad dash "buy all" spree will do to a store - talking about stripping a store bare in hours and not days .....

when you talk about filling a cart - you better be prepared to think obscure and out of the box for survival type merchandise - like pool supplies in the dead of winter or gardening items buried for the winter ....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey you knuckleheads! It was a simple question and clearly stated that you felt safe to go to the store. If you had one last chance to grab a few items in a relatively safe grocery store what is most important to get first?

If you are too paranoid to go the store just don't answer.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

So here is the thing...
There are only two (maybe three depending on how you categorize items) things that you can't readily manufacture after a collapse, after the SHTF, or WROL. Those two things are ammunition and first aid supplies. Shelter can be fashioned, food can be hunted, clothing can be woven. Improvised knives, fire, tools - all can be crafted and preserved. So if your grocery store sells ammo or pharmaceuticals, or first aid supplies, that should be at the top of your list.


----------

